
Strategy of “inconvenience” may be the best way to boost vaccination rates - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/04/strategy-of-inconvenience-may-be-the-best-way-to-boost-vaccination-rates/
======
dvhh
And that is probably how we could beat most of the ills of the world, by being
merely more inconvenient.

